# Air ride help for the insane needed.



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have air ride at the back. I was cleaning the passenger door when I noticed the air gauge is at zero. There are two levers, one blue and one red and a nozzle in the middle. Had this fitted in 2007 and cannot remember what it was I had to do.

Is each colour a side of the rear wheels.
What pressure should I blow it up to.
Will it go bang if I put to much air in.
Will I damage it if I don't put any in.
Should I wait until Tuesday and ask John Cross to do it for me during the svc and hab check.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

You fill by the nozzle in the middle, the sides can be adjusted individually.

If there is a gauge then I think the range should be 1 to 2 bar, ideal setting in my manual says 1.8.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

1.8 it is then 2 poi . Many thanks for that. Just hope I am not gong to blow my bum end off.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Pusser said:


> Should I wait until Tuesday and ask John Cross to do it for me during the svc and hab check.


For you Pusser.................anything! 

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks indeed. Saves me having to re appoint if the back end flies off into town.


----------

